# Heavenly Day... a peak into our summer at the cabin.



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

This is a peaceful relaxing video to me, I hope it is for those who chose to view it. My dogs are such a big part of our life at the cabin. I can't imagine not having them on every pontoon ride and every excursion. Man I love them...
YouTube - maryac58's Channel


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow. Looks like heaven to me. Nice photography and a nice setting. I especially like the "two poodle kiss"! It is obvious you appreciate the place, and the poodles do to!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

This video touched my hearth, thank you for sharing this wonderful scenes from your life!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your summer idyll - I smiled all the way through!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Makes me want summer!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. Oh how I miss summer


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I loved it! I really needed that this morning!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, Mary, for a lovely summer interlude in a winter workday!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Sutton Bend said:


> Wow. Looks like heaven to me. Nice photography and a nice setting. I especially like the "two poodle kiss"! It is obvious you appreciate the place, and the poodles do to!


The poodle kiss.....it was a telling moment for me, and for my flickr friends who supported me, and allowed me to grieve (it felt like an eternity) when my red boy Koi died. It had hit me at the cabin after months of my soul being in a dark place, that I still had two wonderful dogs who were in my life, and I needed to be alive and happy with and for them!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh I know all about the giant hole those reds can leave in your heart! Bless my Taffy and your Koi, and healing thoughts for you! I like to imagine them running (maybe together), in a heavenly spot, like your cabin!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a moving and beautiful video! You did a great job on it, and your poodles all looked so awesome. Loved the uplifting song, too. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How beautiful! Your videos always make me emotional. Gorgeous place, gorgeous dogs, gorgeous song. Two questions. Do you do your own grooming? You do really amazing topknots if you do. And who is the artist singing that lovely song?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> How beautiful! Your videos always make me emotional. Gorgeous place, gorgeous dogs, gorgeous song. Two questions. Do you do your own grooming? You do really amazing topknots if you do. And who is the artist singing that lovely song?


Aww thanks. Yes, I do my own grooming. Like many I suppose, when I got my first standard I also bought my own equipment so I could do my own grooming. Didn't have a clue! But, I do what works for me, and according to the season. 
In this video, my parti girl Ellie is buzzed short in many of the photos. I was so sad to do it, but I had to. She had been on pred and other human IV grade antibiotics for 6 months due to a very serious ear infection, and those drugs really trashed her coat. She barely had hair! So different to have a full coat on her now, very thankful for that!
The artist is Patty Griffin, I love her music!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

That is a beautiful video of your family, your poodle and your cabin. I can feel the sun on my face, the coolness of the water and the breeze in my hair. Very nice job of capturing summer. I can relate to the moment when you realized how blessed you were to still have two poodles with you. Sure helps to ease the pain.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a lovely video! I am hoping we can also enjoy weather like that this summer at the lake too. Our winter has been cold and lots of snow, so it is nice to see a video of warmer places to come at this time! Beautiful poodles you have!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Wonderful video! Thank you for sharing! Especially poignant for me was the shot with your two poos on the bank and the three reflections in the lake! 

I love living in North Dakota with my (large) extended family, but I do miss Minnesota at times - especially after being reminded of the beautiful lakes!

Barb


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Beautiful video... I understand what you are saying about never wanting to take it for granted. That is how I feel about where i live, we dont have a summer cabin but love our surroundings here in the Redwood forest by the Ocean... I have been here for 8 yrs now and not a day goes by that I dont appreciate it


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

amerique2 said:


> That is a beautiful video of your family, your poodle and your cabin. I can feel the sun on my face, the coolness of the water and the breeze in my hair. Very nice job of capturing summer. I can relate to the moment when you realized how blessed you were to still have two poodles with you. Sure helps to ease the pain.


I backed the video up twice thinking I missed something when I saw the reflection in the water! What a great video!! What software do you use? Also, thanks for making me look forward to spring even more!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow you are really talented! loves your video! and the song!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Love it  I never tire of seeing pictures of your beautiful dogs


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Hank said:


> I backed the video up twice thinking I missed something when I saw the reflection in the water! What a great video!! What software do you use? Also, thanks for making me look forward to spring even more!!


 Glad you caught my Koi's reflection in the water, wasn't sure anyone would notice. After he died, I still felt his presence and missed him so, I would work his shadow or reflection into some of my shots,

Well as far as software or applications, I don't have anything fancy. I often wish I did, but I probably wouldn't understand how to use it! I was using our laptop at the cabin, which is a Hp, so had to use Windows movie maker. Took a bit to figure out, and REALLY made me crabby to try to figure out how in the heck to convert my flip videos to a format that windows movie maker would accept. I refused to buy more programs to help do the conversion, and watched a youtube video for a couple ideas. Somehow I managed to do it, but think I lost some quality. 
What I am more used to is imovie, but gosh they both kinda drive me nuts.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Love that! You guys look so peaceful..and Stella wants to come visit you there  What part of Mn are you guys in? I 2nd all the comments on the music, composition and poodle pics! Thank you for sharing


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful montage. The reflection of Koi in the water was so touching.
The action shot of one of your spoos bounding off the deck, in mid air...you could see the back toes curled up...awesome.

Thanks for a thoughtful, touching glimpse into your cottage life.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wonderful Absolutely wonderful ! Very moving video. What a beautiful place your cabin is !


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow - that was amazing, your dogs, the surroundings, the music and photography, the total package was incredible. Thank you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, Mary! I wish I'd worn waterproof mascara today, or none at all (perish the thought)! That was just breathtaking, heartwarming and unforgettably beautiful. Your red angel boy's reflection made me blink hard; at first I wasn't sure I was seeing what I was seeing. What a magnificent way to show how he lives on in your heart! The setting, the song, your beautiful poodles and your love for them just blasted off the screen and into my heart. I have to go use some eye make-up remover now, next time I'll know to wash off my "war paint" first. I'm also going to send the link to Chagall's breeder, she'll love it. And if you don't mind, could you stop being so dang talented?! You groom your poodles, you keep a cabin in paradise, you put your magical photos together with heart-melting music. If you tell me you bake bread and churn butter I'm going to go jump off the roof!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

A very touching video with some extraordinary photos! It really brought me back to my childhood days growing up going at the lake with my little poodle.

The poodle kiss photo is very telling how much love you all share. I was also touched by the photo where they are looking at their reflections in the lake with the extra reflection for Koi. I think they are always there with us. 

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful tribute to summer and the loves of our life, past and present.


----------



## Aireal (Feb 25, 2011)

what i lovly video, i to backed up and to see the reflection in the water twice, you have a beautiful crew. i woulds love to have a cabin with such scenery


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

They really are beautiful pictures with beautiful poodles in a beautiful place. You are really lucky to have this wonderful place to go. It does look so peaceful and tranquil as you say a little piece of heaven.


----------

